# Monitor mit Wandhalterung?



## calle (24. Mai 2010)

moin!
wollte mir einen neuen monitor zulegen
nicht größer als 24" und wenn möglichkeit mit wandhalterung fähigkeit.
gibt es da ein paar schöne geräte die auch spiel tauglich sind?

lg und vielen dank im vorraus.


----------



## M4tthi4s (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: monitor mit wandhalterung?*

Ein richtig guter Monitor ist der Samsung Syncmaster 2494HM.
Dieser bietet auch die Möglichkeit einer sog. 200 mm x 100 mm VESA-Halterung.

Wenn du den Monitor definitiv an die Wand hängen möchtest, dann kannst
du auch den günstigeren Syncmaster 2494HS nehmen.
Der ist baugleich bis auf den höhenverstellbaren und drehbaren Standfuß.


----------



## calle (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: monitor mit wandhalterung?*

hatte mir jetzt den hier bestellt: acer  X243HAbd


was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## M4tthi4s (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: monitor mit wandhalterung?*

Von den technischen Daten ein guter Monitor, der Preis ist natürlich super.

Zwei Sachen würden mich dann doch stören: Das Design gefällt mir garnicht,
dass der Rahmen unten dicker wird sieht komisch aus. Aber ok,
das ist auch Geschmacksache. Dann vermisse ich den HDMI-Eingang.


----------



## calle (26. Mai 2010)

hdmi ist schön, aber kein muss.
nen dvi/hdmi stecker kann man sich kaufen...
solange das bild digital ist reicht mir dvi. hab so schlechte ohren, weiß garnicht ob ich hightech digitalsound raushöre,
hab mir den jetzt für 188 euro geschossen inkl versand.


----------



## calle (27. Mai 2010)

calle schrieb:


> hdmi ist schön, aber kein muss.
> nen dvi/hdmi stecker kann man sich kaufen...
> solange das bild digital ist reicht mir dvi. hab so schlechte ohren, weiß garnicht ob ich hightech digitalsound raushöre,
> hab mir den jetzt für 188 euro geschossen inkl versand.




heute angekommen, gefällt mir, muss mir jetzt nur nich ne schöne schmale wandhalterung aussuchen
aber ist echt nen tolles gerät


----------

